# Carbohydrates!!



## Rivki061 (Nov 18, 2012)

I am clearer on some things but there is one thing that still confuses me and that is how many grams of carbs per 100g of the actual product is too high?
   I  once heard that if something has more than 20g of carbs per 100g that is too much but so many foods seem to exceed that.

Please could someone tell me what the recommended rate is.

Thank you.

Debbie


----------



## Vicsetter (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Debbie, I'm afraid it's not quite as simple as that, you have to look at the type of carbohydrate and the size of the serving.  For example if you look at some of the non-sugar sweeteners they are very high in carbohydrate but it is all non-digestible so doesn't affect blood sugars.  It's very easy to say - crikey 50grams of carbs per 100 but if you only have 20 grams in a portion then it's only 10grams of carbs.  Grapes are high in carbs but if you can restrict yourself to 5 or 6 it's not too bad.  Which is why people do carb counting so you look at your meal and work out the amount of carbs in the meal and use that as a guide to either alter your medication (eg insulin) or  reduce something in the meal to get it back to your target.
As has been stated elsewhere the addition of fat to a meal can change the effect and duration of BG rises from carbs.  This is why you are advised to get a test meter and strips if you can, otherwise you are just stumbling around in the dark without knowing what foods affect you.

Sorry to ramble in response but it's the most difficult bit about diabetes.


----------



## Rivki061 (Nov 18, 2012)

You are not rambling Vicsetter what you say makes a lot of sense I just wish that my GP agreed with you that test strips are necessary.
  I am going to see the GP tomorrow so I can try again to get the strips (I have the monitor already) if not I will buy them myself.
  Do you think it is ok to get them from Amazon or should I stick to Boots?


----------



## Vicsetter (Nov 18, 2012)

You could try asking your GP for a prescription for 50 strips a month so you can check the effect certain foods have on your BG levels, that is what my wife gets with her Metformin controlled T2.  If this fails then others are have been prescribed the Microdot which you can get from Amazon: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Codefree-Gl...1_fkmr0_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1353269131&sr=8-2-fkmr0

the strips of ?6.49 for 50.  If you order direct from them here:http://www.homehealth-uk.com/medical/blood_glucose_monitor_testing.htm
then you can get it VAT free by declaring yourself diabetic.


----------



## Rivki061 (Nov 19, 2012)

I asked the GP and was told that they don't give them for type 2's on tablet control.
   I think I will have to go for the Microdot.

One more thing could you Vicsetter or anyone else recommend a good book that will explain about the Glycaemic Index and which foods are ok and which are best eaten only in moderation.

Thank you for all your help.

Debbie


----------



## LeeLee (Nov 19, 2012)

Rivki061 said:


> I asked the GP and was told that they don't give them for type 2's on tablet control.



I'd query that one... Why? Has the PCT refused funding? In what circumstances do they make exceptions?


----------



## Rivki061 (Nov 19, 2012)

I rather think it is to do with local funding LeeLee.

A few years ago I asked my GP for a cream for my daughters eczema and I was told that the only one given on prescription was aqueous but my niece in another area was given a different response.

So I rather think if I lived in a different area I might get the strips but in the meantime if I want them I guess I will have to buy them myself.


----------



## scotstigress (Nov 19, 2012)

I use the 'GI' from collins gem collection. Its a diet book with a trafficlight system but i like it coz it has just about every food in it and it has carb content. ?3.99 from WHSmiths on the highstreet  or http://www.whsmith.co.uk/Products/G...llins-GEM-New-edition+Paperback+9780007211395


----------



## Rivki061 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you Scotstigress.
 I just ordered the book from Amazon.


----------



## scotstigress (Nov 19, 2012)

Ur welcome  the myfitnesspal app is actually quite good too, u can find just about anything on it and can adjust the portion size to suit yourself. Again its designed for dieting but i use that if i cant find something in my book


----------



## hophead (Nov 21, 2012)

In terms of a meter and strips I can recommend the SD Codefree which on Amazon is VAT free for diabetics.


----------



## Rivki061 (Nov 25, 2012)

The book is very informative and hopefully if I stick to their advice as much as possible I will loose a few pounds too.


----------



## Rivki061 (Nov 25, 2012)

hophead said:


> In terms of a meter and strips I can recommend the SD Codefree which on Amazon is VAT free for diabetics.



Thank you hophead I will have a look at that;all be it against the advice of the doctor!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2012)

Rivki061 said:


> Thank you hophead I will have a look at that;all be it against the advice of the doctor!



Rivki, don't just be fobbed off by your doctor where strips are concerned! They cannot issue a blanket ban on prescribing them for people with diabetes - each case needs to be considered individually. If it will help with your diabetes control then it will save the NHS many times over in helping to reduce the much greater expense of treating possible complications that can develop from poor control. 

Have a look at Diabetes UK's position statement on self-monitoring, and their Advocacy Pack


----------



## Rivki061 (Nov 25, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Rivki, don't just be fobbed off by your doctor where strips are concerned! They cannot issue a blanket ban on prescribing them for people with diabetes - each case needs to be considered individually. If it will help with your diabetes control then it will save the NHS many times over in helping to reduce the much greater expense of treating possible complications that can develop from poor control.
> 
> 
> I asked when I saw the GP on Monday and was told that they are not prescribed for type 2 diabetics who are not on insulin because there are some people who will use the strips but not bother making any dietary changes!
> ...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2012)

If you don't mind me saying that is a stupid thing for your GP to say  "Some people don't bother making changes, so we're not going to help people who are motivated to make changes" - what utter nonsense! Grrr! I wish I could have 5 minutes with them! PCTs up and down the country are being hauled over the coals because of the dreadful state of their diabetes care, and many are beginning to realise that short-term savings are miniscule in comparison to the longer-term costs - to say nothing of how this can affect the quality of life of their patients! My own PCT are currently devising plans to provide better up front care that will not only benefit the patients, but actually cost less - or certainly no more - than the existing parlous situation.

Additionally, if you drive then I believe you have to be able to test if you are on gliclizide as it is a drug that can potentially cause hypos, so you should put this to the GP. Don't give up - your PCT really need to hear this as often as possible - write to your MP and the PCT - read the advocacy pack!! 

Can you tell how I hate those stupid 'no need to test' arguments?


----------



## Rivki061 (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't mind you saying that at all Northerner and I quite agree with you.
   It would seem though that I am not going to get testing strips through them at least not without a fuss.l


As it happens I don't drive but the GP didn't ask about that which I think is rather remiss to be honest.

I get the impression that you are none too impressed with the 'no need to test argument' 

To be honest I'm not that impressed myself.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 25, 2012)

Well - you certainly DID get the right impression then - he ain't impressed and neither is anyone else on this forum and elsewhere who actually WANT to make dietary or other lifestyle changes instead of taking a pill and ignoring it.

Doctor was correct - there are indeed folk like that.  But NOT you.  And that is precisely when the NHS Guidelines say, Yes Dr Bloggs, you SHOULD prescribe strips.

Go on! - have a look at the link.  And then do it!  Do it just for fun to stir em up a bit - if nothing else.  If nobody ever did it, they'd feel as pleased as punch and all be saying, 'We got away with it and saved all that dosh! - now - what else can we try that with .....'


----------



## Rivki061 (Nov 25, 2012)

I would love to have a look at the link but for some odd reason I can't get past the log in page on the main site!


----------



## am64 (Nov 25, 2012)

try this 

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/How_we_h...ks/Availability-of-blood-glucose-test-strips/

i totally agree re the test strips prob ...i am apparently allowed 100 a year  so when they wanted to change my meds i requested them ....fortunately another member had changed meters and sent me her un used supply so im ok for another 12 months . What the Gps need to understand that its very important to test esp when you are new to this lark to see whats going on .. good luck


----------



## Rivki061 (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank so much am 64.
   Now let's see if it gets me anywhere!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2012)

Rivki061 said:


> I would love to have a look at the link but for some odd reason I can't get past the log in page on the main site!



Sorry, the DUK website can be a bit of a maze and they keep changing their pages!. Am64 has given you the Advocacy Pack page, this is the Position Statement:

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/upload/Position statements/SMBGType1positionstatement.pdf


----------



## Rivki061 (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks Northerner.

The thing is that it seems to specify type 1 and I'm type 2.
 I am find this quite confusing


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2012)

Rivki061 said:


> Thanks Northerner.
> 
> The thing is that it seems to specify type 1 and I'm type 2.
> I am find this quite confusing



Oops! So it does  Forget that one then! I'm sure there was a Type 2 one, I'll have another look (teaches me to check things properly before posting! )


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2012)

Actually, the bottom line really is that, since you are on gliclizide you need to be able to test, whether a driver or not.

From Advocacy pack:
NICE recommendations
Self-monitoring of plasma glucose should be available:
to those on insulin treatment
*to those on oral glucose lowering medications to provide information on hypoglycaemia
to assess changes in glucose control resulting from medications and lifestyle changes
to monitor changes during intercurrent illness
to ensure safety during activities, including driving*
Assess at least annually and in a structured way:
self-monitoring skills
the quality and appropriate frequency of testing
the use made of the results obtained
the impact on quality of life
the continued benefit
the equipment used


----------



## Rivki061 (Nov 25, 2012)

If you tell me where to look Northerner I could do it myself;you've been so helpful already-which is more than I can say for the GP!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2012)

Rivki061 said:


> If you tell me where to look Northerner I could do it myself;you've been so helpful already-which is more than I can say for the GP!



Their search engine is so poor, unfortunately so it's hard to know what search terms to use to get a reasonably close result. I did find this page which has a sample letter you can take to your GP (under the heading "Q: My GP/clinic has told me I can't have (as many) test strips any more. What should I do?")

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/FAQ/FAQ_3/#anchor_4959

You cna certainly try searching yourself, using the search box at the top right of the same page


----------



## Rivki061 (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks so much Northerner.
 Sorry if it's a daft question but do you think it will make a difference that my GP has never prescribed me test strips rather than that they are not provided any longer?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2012)

Rivki061 said:


> Thanks so much Northerner.
> Sorry if it's a daft question but do you think it will make a difference that my GP has never prescribed me test strips rather than that they are not provided any longer?



It's possible that your PCT has guidelines that they and the GP interpret as meaning 'no strips to anyone who is not on insulin', but as stated earlier it should be decided on a case by case basis, not by totally ignoring the arguments in favour in some cases. It is true that there is no point in issuing test strips to people who won't use them, or understand how they need to be used, but the GP shouldn't decide that ALL people will just waste them or leave them in the cupboard. I have read countless stories here and in other forums how much motivated people can benefit from testing - certainly in the early stages when they are trying to understand how diabetes affects them personally.


----------

